# How many me's in the USA?



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2012)

There are 78 people in the U.S. named Marc ******.

There are over 313,748,000 people in the U.S.
How many have your name?


http://howmanyofme.com/

I know some of you might be suspicious of the web knowing your full name, so please feel free to **** it out. 

But, how many are there of you?


----------



## justturnin (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, whoda thunkd. 478 me´s.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 7, 2012)

132 of me!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 7, 2012)

696


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2012)

There's only one of me, but 22 with my name. If there were three fields allowed for names it's almost certain there would only be one of me by name, as well.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 7, 2012)

Only 31 for John Purdue


----------



## davebug (Jun 7, 2012)

612 sharing my name, one of which I know where he lives. Growing up in a small Midwest town of about 1200 he lived 3 doors down from me. We used to get eachothers mail from time to time.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 7, 2012)

1299... One of the others lives in the same town.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 7, 2012)

There are only 7 of me. Thank goodness!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kevin said:


> There's only one of me, but 22 with my name. If there were three fields allowed for names it's almost certain there would only be one of me by name, as well.




That's a point I have emailed them about. first, middle, and last name....that would make it better.


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 7, 2012)

There is only one of me in the States. Interesting.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> There is only one of me in the States. Interesting.




There can only be one....


----------



## Brink (Jun 7, 2012)

Two with my name, one for the wife and three kids, fourth kid has four.


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Jun 7, 2012)

Momma told me I was one of a kind.... I guess she was right.

Only 1 of me!


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 8, 2012)

39 and 13 Suzys


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 8, 2012)

Me -47
Wife -15
Kids, oldest to youngest
Daughter -2
Daughter -1
Son -1
Daughter -3

Thats mine and my wifes ages too...Im kidding. Really, I am kidding. :teethlaugh:


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 8, 2012)

4 of me, and only 1617 with my last name. I think we're all related:wacko1:


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Jun 8, 2012)

One, "or fewer" with my name. I like it!


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 10, 2012)

I am the only one. It pays to have a strange Austrian name sometimes.:i_dunno: Gary


----------



## scotirish (Jun 10, 2012)

*Talk about identity theft!  There are 1,140,565 people with my name. I could get lost in the crowd. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:*


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 10, 2012)

theres 256 of me and 1 in the neighboring city to me lorain


----------



## Gene Howe (Jun 10, 2012)

Using my given first name and my last name, there are only 8 other poor souls.
Using my middle name, "Gene ****", There are 144,337. Just 22 Gene Howe's.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm the only one.


----------

